
Older versions of Hapi.js to be licensed commercially - tnolet
https://hueniverse.com/the-backwards-commercial-license-647290f7e38b
======
tnolet
Interesting move by a person already pushing OS software into new modes of
sustainability for quite a while. Must say the terms seem fair and it is kind
of crazy that large enterprises pay nothing for such a critical part of their
infra.

